# Bobbin and his kidney disease and gout



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi. I have an 8 year old Cockatiel named Bobbin. Bobbin has been going through some tough medical issues the last part of last year and this year. Bobbin has ultimately been diagnosed with kidney disease. We are doing our best to treat and manage this. For the first couple of months of the year he was vomiting and feeling miserable. He saw multiple vets including an avian specialist 2 hours away. The vets felt that kidney disease was causing the vomiting, but we couldn't find anything to stop the vomiting until my local avian vet tried reglan which saved Bobbin's life! I had a Monday morning appointment to take Bobbin in for the Reglan. He looked terrible that morning and I really debated about putting him through another vet visit, but we went. The vet agreed he looked very bad, but gave him the injection. She also ordered an oral Rx of reglan which I picked up later that day. I was absolutely thrilled and amazed when Bobbin responded. The vomiting stopped and he has returned to his totally happy self except for the effects of kidney disease and apparent gout. We are doing our best to manage his kidney disease. After a couple of great months I noticed Bobbin having trouble with balance and with the strength of his feet and legs. This was especially apparent when he would try to move around with his Guinea Pig buddies. The vet drew blood again and found that Bobbin's uric acid was quite elevated. Due to possible side effects from allopurinol and the fact that Bobbin was feeling and acting so good the vet did not want to try allopurinol. She wanted Bobbin to go through a week of fluid injections which we did. Blood was drawn at the end of the fluids and Bobbin's uric acid level was way down although not in the normal range. The vet ordered a low dose prescription of aspirin for Bobbin and has me trying to give him a mixture of corn oil and fax seed oil which I am having trouble getting Bobbin to ingest. After about 5 weeks Bobbin started having trouble with his balance and his feet again. We have just completed another week of fluid injections which did not seem to help much. Bobbin is receiving Epakitin and Azodyl which the avian specialist gave us sprinkled on his food and Kidney Energy drops in his water. I am also giving him black cherry juice and his aspirin. Right now I am monitoring his weight. He seems so happy that I plan on monitoring him closely now and not rocking the boat. I have read threads on this site regarding kidney disease, gout and allopurinol. I appreciate all of this information. I would think that my next step will be allopurinol if Bobbin's condition worsens. Thanks again for this great site!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Bobbin's story with us. It is always helpful to everyone to learn more about how different medical conditions are being treated, etc. I don't have any advice to offer- other than the basic, rope perches are easier on tiel's feet, etc. which I'm guessing you already know. I'm glad Bobbin is happy and I hope the treatment continues to help him. Keep us posted on how he is doing. And we love pictures of tiels.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much. I appreciate learning anything I can that might help Bobbin and I hope it might help someone else to read his history. I wish I had known of Reglan early on. My vet said that the pathologist suggested that she try Reglan to help Bobbin stop vomiting. She gave the pathologist the credit. Hopefully it might help someone else! Thank you for mentioning the rope perches. Bobbin loves Booda soft perches and boings. I have wide ones that really seem to help him. Thanks again!


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Wondering how long to try allopurinol*

Bobbin's leg grip strength seemed to be decreasing and his wobbliness increasing. I decided I would like to try allopurinol. Bobbin's regular vet in the practice was on vacation. I saw the vet who owns the practice. He did not think Bobbin has gout. He did not see much swelling. I thought I saw swelling. I said that in all of my research it really looked like it would be worthwhile to try allopurinol. The vet did agree to let me do a trial of allopurinol. He did have Bobbin's uric acid level checked and we were both surprised that it came in at 9.4 which is high normal. He did not really think the allopurinol would help. I had a gut feeling that I really wanted to try the allopurinol. The allopurinol had already been ordered and paid for by me so the vet said I can go ahead and try it. I gave Bobbin his first dose Monday evening. I am giving it every 12 hours. Tonight he received his 4th dose. My problem is that Bobbin's grip seems worse since I have started the allopurinol. I am wondering if anyone here who has had experience with kidney disease, gout and allopurinol in Cockatiels can offer me any guidance. Does it sometimes take awhile for it to help? Is it unusual to notice a worsening in the condition soon after starting the allopurinol? When the uric acid level came back at 9.4 I was wondering if this is very encouraging and maybe the balance problems are related to uric acid crystals which might hopefully be helped by allopurinol and black cherry juice which I am giving. When the uric acid level came back better and the vet said he did not think Bobbin has gout I asked him what would be causing the wobbliness. He said he had no idea. I wold certainly appreciate any thoughts from anyone who has dealt with kidney disease in Cockatiels. I have seen colchicine mentioned and Bobbin's regular vet had mentioned this as a possiblity. Any thoughts would be most welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Is Bobbins' kidney disease completely cured? It's great though that he is happier  after taking Reglan. Based on your story, the wobling seemed to start after meds started to be administer. I would contact your vet about how long to try allopurinol if Bobbins getting worser.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Vet says there is no real chance of curing kidney disease*

As I understand kidney disease there is almost no possibility of curing it. Your best hope is to manage it to keep it from getting worse. The vets tell me by the time symptoms are visible the bird has probably lost 80% of kidney function. This is very sad to me, but I am told a bird can do very well at this level. I just want to try to maintain the remaining kidney function. I will definitely monitor Bobbin's condition closely and will contact vet if condition gets worse. Thanks for your response!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, I too think I would check with the vet about the medication. Hopefully some of our members who are more experienced with medical issues will be on later and can better comment. Sending good thoughts to you and Bobbin.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Starting Colchicine and have appt with Univ of Il brd certified avian specialist*

I stopped in to the vet's office last Friday and said I was stopping the allopurinol since it did not seem to help at all. I asked if I could try Colchicine. Vet agreed to let me try it and I have given Bobbin his first dose tonight. I have also made an appointment to see Dr. Welle at the University of Illinois Veterinary Small Animal Clinic on August 12. That was the first available appointment. Bobbin is having so much trouble with his feet and legs. Just no strength. The good news is that he is eating very well although he is not putting on any weight, is bright eyed and happy. I am hoping Dr. Welle may be able to offer some insight that will help Bobbin.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Let us know how the colchicine works and I hope this new vet can help.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder what's causing the wobleness. Could it be his bones?


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you. So far things are not improving at all. In fact Bobbin is worse today. The wobbliness and inability to use his legs and feet are really bad today. I plan to call the vet tomorrow to see if I can get Bobbin in for fluids. It's all I can think of to do for him. This is so sad to see. He ate well tonight when I held all kinds of food for him. Just losing the use of his legs and feet. :-(


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope they can figure out what's wrong.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks very much. I took Bobbin in for fluids today and they definitely helped him. Still very wobbly, but he was able to get his balance much better and he was able to steady himself enough so that he could do quite a bit of preening. I'm taking him in for another round of fluids tomorrow.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

yay! I'm so glad that he's doing better


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad he is doing better. Keep us updated!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

glad to hear Bobbins is doing better on the fluids,do keep us updated.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Bobbin had his 3rd sub-Q fluids today. They have definitely helped. He is doing much better in terms of his balance and foot strength. Not nearly as wobbly. Will have more fluids on Monday and will have blood drawn next week so that U of I vet will have new bloodwork to review when we go to the University of Illinois Small Animal Clinic 
on August 12.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Very bad news for Bobbin*

I took Bobbin to see Dr. Welle at the University of Illinois yesterday and we received very bad news. A CT scan revealed that Bobbin has a very large mass in his abdomen. Dr. Welle is not sure whether it is a testicular tumor or a kidney tumor. Either one is very bad. He went over several options with us and as he said they are all, "lousy options." The surgical option would have at best a 20% chance of surviving the surgery. Even if he survived there is a good possibility they could not get all of the tumor. The chances of Bobbin bleeding out during the surgery would be great. They said euthanasia would be an option. There is no way I would consider euthanasia at this point. Bobbin is still bright, alert and eating well and preening as well as he can with his limited foot strength. The tumor is pressing on his sciatic nerve leading to the problems with his feet. The tumor fills a great deal of his right side and that is why his right foot is much worse than the left foot. Dr. Welle prescribed Meloxacam and Gabapentin to try to help keep Bobbin comfortable. I will do everything I can to keep him comfortable and maintain a good quality of life for Bobbin. When I feel that he no longer enjoys his life I will have to make that hard decision to do what is best for Bobbin. Thanks to everyone who has offered care and concern for Bobbin. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear it  You've done really well looking after Bobbin. No one could've done better.

I've been on Gabapentin myself, it's supposed to relax the nerves in your body. I hope it does Bobbin good. And I agree with you on not doing the euthenasia just yet - as long as he seems happy and not in pain (or at least not much), it's silly to even consider it.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. I was really hoping the doctor would have better news for you and be able to help. Sending good thoughts to you and Bobbin. Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I bought some HealthZyme at a safe bird store the other day. I listed it in the link below. it is supposed to help with Kidney and Gout. It also helps treat malnutrition. I was reading through a lot of their clinical stories (very traumatizing visuals) and lots of the avian patients had turned around on some of these supplements and medications after a few weeks or months. I bought it for $8.00 at the bird store. Maybe try it along with the medication from the vet? Poor Bobbin, I hope he improves!

http://www.exoticdvm.com/healthzyme


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks very much for the kind thoughts, good wishes, and suggestions. He has had a good day today. Has been eating well and preening. I have put latch hook rug canvas all over to help Bobbin with mobility and to give him good resting spots. It has worked very well. I have in essence made platforms for him and have been able to put food on the platforms so he has been able to eat easily and rest comfortably.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm very glad to hear that he's comfortable right now. I contacted the Harrison's company (thank you to them for the fast response) and they said that regarding their products the Omega 3 Booster and the HealthZyme would be good products to use for Bobbin. They said that it depends on how advanced the disease is as to how effective these product will be, but it wouldn't hurt. HealthZyme is for kidneys and the Omega 3 Booster says it inhibits tumor development. With luck it may help at least slow or reverse it. They also said they suggest following what your avain vet i suggesting, maybe bring it up to them? I would focus on his diet a lot to also help him improve.
Best of luck to you and Bobbin!! 

Also those products are listed on the front page on this link:
http://www.exoticdvm.com/heal-x


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad to hear Bobbin had a good day


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hopefully things will look up, if he's not suffering it's best you keep him. You can try some of the things Kiwi suggested but if he worsens I would reconsider euthanasia. I have had to do it to some of my own pets and while you never want it to come to that. When you know they're suffering and just want it to end, you have to let go.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Bobbin has been having very good days. Although he cannot walk well he can still fly well and he is eating well and preening a lot. He is bright eyed and seems to totally enjoy being around his 3 bird friends and he hangs out above his Guinea Pig buddies. I have rigged up latch hook rug canvas all around his room and have wrapped his favorite boings with the latch rug canvas. It is working really well. It lets him perch easily and it lets me put food and water in places which he can easily reach. He absolutely loves his head scritches. I have no idea how long he will continue to do so well, but I will do all I can to keep him happy for as long as possible. I am just enjoying every day with this awesome bird!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor Bobbin, I am glad that he's doing better! You are such a good mommy, I have been thinking of you both and I really hope that he will be able to enjoy life with you and the piggies for as long as possible!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I recently lost a dusky lory to fatty liver disease and kidney disease so I know how you must be feeling right now. I knew at some point I was going to have to have him euthanized but he seemed so happy. I'd only had him just over a week and he'd died  he was 20 years old 

Keep up the good work though, I know it's hard but it's all worth it in the end. He's one lucky bird to have somebody like you caring for him


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad Bobbin is happy and having good days.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He is such a sweet boy, whenever I feel I need a cuteness injection I watch his video! I am hoping against all odds that he will be with you for a very long time.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Any news about Bobbin?


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Bobbin is still happy and perky!*

Hi everyone. Thanks for all the kind posts and good wishes. Bobbin continues to do very well. Still very happy, eating well, preening, and loving his scritches. His feet are about the same. Haven't noticed them getting worse. That is a blessing! We're enjoying every day we have together!


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> He is such a sweet boy, whenever I feel I need a cuteness injection I watch his video! I am hoping against all odds that he will be with you for a very long time.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently read an article that said cherries are beneficial for parrots with gout. It might be worth at try. I'm glad to hear Bobbin continues to do well.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> I recently read an article that said cherries are beneficial for parrots with gout. It might be worth at try. I'm glad to hear Bobbin continues to do well.


Make sure the pit is removed and the cherry is cleaned well, though!


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Bobbin actually has a tumor/mass rather than kidney disease or gout*

My heading is Bobbin and his kidney disease and gout, but I found out on August 12 that Bobbin actually does not have kidney disease or gout. A CT scan was done at the University of Illinois Veterinary Small Animal Clinic which revealed that Bobbin actually has a large mass which is exerting pressure on his sciatic nerves. This is what is causing the problems with Bobbin's feet. Dr. Welle felt that Bobbin would have at best a 20% chance of even surviving the surgery which would attempt to remove the mass. He also did not think that he could get all of the tumor. The chances of Bobbin hemmorrhaging and bleeding out during the surgery would be great. Given the fact that Bobbin is so happy I have elected to just keep him as comfortable as possible for as long as possible. He is receiving Meloxicam to give him any relief possible. He seems amazingly bright and happy. The latch hook rug canvas which I have put all over the room he lives in with his 3 other bird friends and his two Guinea Pig buddies has helped incredibly. He can hang out in all of his favorite spots and get at his food and water easily and he can also reach the toys which he likes to play with. I'm so happy he is doing so well!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I knew that- sorry. I was having a mind freeze or something when I wrote about the cherries. I'm glad Bobbin is doing well.


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I've been trying to research some foods to help with tumors in cockatiels. So far.. only the Omega 3 Booster from Harrison's and some other foods on this link look to be helpful. The Omega 3 Booster is for cockatiels and says it may help prevent tumors. The foods in the link are for cancer in humans though, very little information on cockatiel cancers and tumors. Only would use the ones they can eat. Though some of these foods might be helpful since a tumor is kind of like a cousin of cancer.

http://www.cancure.org/cancer_fighting_foods.htm


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sad news about Bobbin*

As many of you know, my Cockatiel, Bobbin, has been going through a rough time healthwise the last year. Bobbin has had multiple problems culminating in an August 12, 2013 University of Illinois Veterinary Hospital diagnosis of a large, inoperable tumor pressing on his sciatic nerve resulting in the loss of use of his feet and toes. Since that time Bobbin has been in hospice care and has done amazingly well adapting to his physical challenges. He has been happy and perky and has eaten well and thoroughly enjoyed life including an October visit to my brother's family in Ohio. I had said that when Bobbin was no longer enjoying life I would help him end his time here peacefully. Today he helped me in that I did not have to make that decision. I came home from work on my lunch break as I have done since Bobbin has had trouble moving around. He has always appreciated aid with getting a drink on my break. Today his eyes looked heavy and he had no interest in a drink. I knew the time was approaching when I would have to say goodbye to Bobbin. I gave him a kiss and told him I loved him. I placed in him in a pigloo near his beloved Guinea Pig friends. When I came home from work I found Bobbin had died peacefully in the company of his bird and Guinea Pig buddies. It was a sweet and peaceful end for a bird who brought me more joy than I can ever measure. Bobbin was an incredible bird who truly made me a "bird person" and for that I will be eternally grateful. Fly free my friend, perch happily, and ask everyone in heaven, "Whatcha doin'?" There will be more smiles in heaven with you there. Love you, Bobbin.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Bobbin,you truly gave him a very loving home and a very happy life with you.Know that someday you and Bobbin will be reunited at the rainbow bridge never to be parted again.:frown:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Bobbin clearly was a very special tiel and you a wonderful birdie momma who took such good care of him. Fly free Bobbin.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am terribly sorry, he was such a special little boy  
Fly free Bobbin, we will always remember you and your piggies!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I've been thinking about Bobbin and hoping he was okay. I'm very glad to hear that he died peacefully, and he was very strong to have fought this long and hard.

Fly free, buddy. :grey tiel:


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Thank you for the kind words.*

Thank you so much for the kind words. They really mean a lot to me and are much appreciated. I was so blessed to have Bobbin in my life. Thanks again!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bobbin put up a good fight and was so lucky to have you in his life. He couldn't have asked for a better mom.

Fly free little one :angel:


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. You really gave him all the best, fly free Bobbin!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Fly free little Bobbin!


----------



## middkees (Feb 11, 2013)

*Thanks so much for all of the kind words.*

Thanks so much! It really helps to hear these kind words from people who understand and care.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Bobbin.


----------

